# Welches PC Gehäuse?



## zip2-rider (12. Juli 2012)

*Welches PC Gehäuse?*

Hallo ich würde mir gerne n neues Gehäuse zulegen da ich mir nen neuen CPU Lüfter gekauft habe Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition und dieser leider nicht in mein Gehäuse passt da der Deckel im Weg ist. Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte 970-D3.

So und nun die Frage eig sogar 2  :

1. Midi oder gleich Big Tower?

2. Welche Gehäuse eignen sich um den Lüfter auch mit unterzubringen und bieten sonst noch ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2012)

Was willst Du denn ungefähr ausgeben? BigTower braucht man heutzutage an sich nur, wenn man sehr viele Laufwerke unterbringen will - ansonsten gibt es genug recht viel Platz bieten.


----------



## zip2-rider (12. Juli 2012)

Naja um es mal so zu sagen.. Ich will kein Vermögen ausgeben   ~100 € maximal! 

Natürlich kommts mir dann auch ein darauf an was das ding so kann bzw drin hat. Und natürlich sollte es optisch schon ein wenig her machen  

Im Endeffekt ist es mir egal ob es ein Big oder Midi wird es sollte das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmen und die Optik passen. 

Viel rein muss eh nich... das übliche eben Netzteil,Radeon 7850,MB + den fetten CPU Lüfter, 1x 3,5" HDD, 1x 2,5" SSD + 1 DVD-Brenner 

Sollte am besten alles reinpassen ohne quetschen und bisschen Platz zum Arbeiten Kabel verlegen wär nicht schlecht und natürlich eine gute Belüftung


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2012)

Du kannst ja zb mal hier schauen: Neue Heimat für eure Hardware: PC-Gehäuse von 30 bis 150 Euro im ATX-Midi-Format


was magst Du denn in Sachen Optik? Schlicht und schnörkellos? mit oder ohne Fenster? Futuristisch? Martialisch? Beleuchtet? 

Und willst Du bewusst eher 80-100€ ausgeben, oder lieber nur 50€, wenn das "gut genug" ist?


----------



## zip2-rider (12. Juli 2012)

Danke erstmal für den Link 

Optik eher naja.. mit Fenster wäre mir lieber  sollte nicht zu schlicht sein... was mir gefällt in Sachen Optik ist zB. der NTXT Phantom oder der Bitfenix Shinobi.. wobei ich eher der Futuristische typ bin nicht der schlichte. Beleuchtet is schön ja aber wenn dann bitte nur blau oder rot (vorzüglich blau) muss aber nicht sein.

Vom Preis her wenns gut genug ist nehm ich auchs für 50! es sollte Preis Leistung eben i.O. sein , gut verarbeitet sein und sachen wie Lüftersteuerung bzw schon von vornherein eingebaute Lüfter sind auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2012)

Das Shinobi zB ist sehr gut für den Preis. 

Andere mit Fenster und genug PLatz für den Kühler: 

Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland  gibt auch andere Farben, und Beleuchtung kann man evlt auch abschalten
Enermax Hoplite (ECA3220) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster (SGC-1000-KWN1-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## zip2-rider (12. Juli 2012)

Also da ich mich da jetzt ein wenig durchgeklickt hab bin ich zu dem hier gekommen Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz | Geizhals.at  dieses hab ich auch schon mit USB 3.0 gesehen gegen ein wenig Aufpreis und einem Lüfter weniger. hier: http://www.amazon.de/Zalman-Z9-U3-M...VWZO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1342118383&sr=8-3

Was sagt ihr dazu? Passt da alles rein?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2012)

Da musst DU mal recherchieren, wie das mir der Kühlerhöhe ist. Und bei amazonHändlern muss man aufpassen, da kann eine Angabe auch schon mal falsch sein - vlt. ist das U3-Modell aber auch nur recht neu.

Kannst ja mal hier schauen: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/771752?partner=geizhalsat  da gibt es viele Meinungen, da steht bestimmt auch irgendwo, dass einer einen besonders hohen Lüfter reinbekommen oder auch nicht reinbekommen hat.


----------



## zip2-rider (12. Juli 2012)

ehrlich gesagt hab ichs nich nur von amazon..  habs auch schon woanders gesehen, aber da is nochnicht lieferbar.. 

Meinungen bei Alternate sind durchwegs positiv. Breite sollte auch passen.. Dann werd ich mich für das mit Lüftersteuerung entscheiden. 

Dank dir für die Unterstützung


----------

